
Background Jobs with DJ on Heroku - _pius
http://blog.heroku.com/
======
biaxident
Really enjoying the features coming out of Heroku. By far the easiest way to
deploy a Rails app. However, their pricing is rather high, are these high
costs worth the time it takes to set all this on up your own VPS?

~~~
trevorturk
I find that having my server administration out-sourced is worth the cost.
Plus, if you figure that you can run an app on Heroku for free at first, the
"real" price might be lower than you think.

